

Do you really know Lisp ? - jgrant27
http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2010-02-26-100553_do_you_really_know_lisp.html

======
telemachos
That post is going to be very hard to follow for anyone who doesn't have the
context of your comments on Dons's recent Haskell posting. (Also, saying over
and over again that the people who disagree with you "don't know Lisp" is
getting old fast. It may even be true, but just argue the facts, please.)

